# Liszt Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen.



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

This piece is simply unbelieveable. IMO, maybe Liszt's greatest solo piano work (along with the Sonata) and perhaps the most overwhelming and profound piece of music I know.

It's also not very well known/appreciated. In fact, looking at our own TC 200 solo piano works this didn't make it as an honourable mention (I didn't know the work well back then).

"This massive set of variations was written by Franz Liszt in the year 1862, a very difficult time in his life. Two of Liszt's three children had died within three years of each other; he had resigned his position of Kapellmeister to the court of Weimar due to continued opposition to his music, and finally his long sought marriage to Princess Caroline Wittgenstein had been thwarted by political intrigue. These variations, whose title roughly translates to 'weeping, plaints, sorrows, fears,' are based on a theme from a Bach cantata of the same name, and display throughout radically chromatic harmonies suggesting anguish and despair. This piece can be considered the transition from his Weimar era works to his increasingly dissonant and bleak late works."

What are peoples thoughts on this masterpiece?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I probably don't know it as well as you. I listened to it only a few times but each with sheer amazement and of course, enjoyment. My version is played by Leslie Howard. I have the complete piano music 99 CD box-set, which I have still yet to go through entirely.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I probably don't know it as well as you. I listened to it only a few times but each with sheer amazement and of course, enjoyment. My version is played by Leslie Howard. I have the complete piano music 99 CD box-set, which I have still yet to go through entirely.


I've heard Howard a few times and, although his performance is good, I don't think it's on the same level as the one I posted here. Mark Salman -IMO an underrated Liszt performer- deserves much credit here too for a simply magnificent performance. I can't imagine this piece being played any better.

Update me on how you're finding that set, by the way? I _still_ haven't got it, although someone did post all the volumes on youtube. Incidentally on that Howard disc with the Weinen Klagen variations he gives a second-to-none performance of the rarely played _Funeral Odes_ - which are also favourites of mine, written at around the same time as the variations and born of much the same inspirations.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It's a fine work, and I have heard Cziffra perform it.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

It is an extraordinary work, it is also available in an organ version but I think the piano one to be the better.
I have two recordings,one by Alfred Brendel {my friend Lisztian doesn't like him much) and another by Gregor Weichert.This artist was awarded the Liszt Society of Budapest's prize for his series "Liszt Raritaeten".
Liszt's Fantasy and Fugue On B.A.C.H. will probably be of interest to members who like the Bach link.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There are pieces which I appreciate for their beauty or their construction, there are pieces which touch me because of the structure of their melodies or chords, but there are those rare pieces which transcend their genre and reach me right where I live. 

Several years ago I was facing a very difficult situation, and that's when I discovered this piece. It was if he were documenting his own pain, and it took me from where I was to a place of comfort.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

moody said:


> It is an extraordinary work, it is also available in an organ version but I think the piano one to be the better.
> I have two recordings,one by Alfred Brendel {my friend Lisztian doesn't like him much) and another by Gregor Weichert.This artist was awarded the Liszt Society of Budapest's prize for his series "Liszt Raritaeten".
> Liszt's Fantasy and Fugue On B.A.C.H. will probably be of interest to members who like the Bach link.


Not _quite_ true about Brendel. I typically don't like his Liszt (but a great performance I heard today by him of Pensée des morts -another of my favourite Liszt works- was a very significant exception) but I do love him with most other composers and also his writings.

But speaking of disliking things, the Fantasy and Fugue on B.A.C.H isn't a work i'm particularly fond of at all although it certainly has its spectacular moments. I agree with something I remember reading about the work awhile ago, saying that it contains the "very best and very worst of romantic pianism." I much prefer the organ version: the Präludium und Fuge über das Thema BACH (contrary to the Weinen Klagen, where I agree with moody in that the solo piano version is better).

Anyway, it's refreshing to hear the praise for this work so far in this thread - so much for it not being well appreciated!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I recently heard it for the 1st time and remember being quite impressed. I'll have to give it another listen.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I heard it for the first time at a concert. I don't remember liking it, but then again, I didn't like the pianist, so that probably was the reason. I do remember thinking that some of the parts were great.


----------

